

Fugitive.vim: a Git wrapper so awesome, it should be illegal - mickeyben
http://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive

======
a2tech
A description in the headline of what the Git wrapper does, or a link to a
blog entry or some other description of the wrapper would be helpful.

As it is, currently the website has no information other than the raw source-
and a google search reveals no additional information.

~~~
bradlane
The homepage link on the github page is basically a README with intro,
instructions for use, etc...

[http://github.com/tpope/vim-
fugitive/blob/master/doc/fugitiv...](http://github.com/tpope/vim-
fugitive/blob/master/doc/fugitive.txt)

~~~
icefox
Too bad they don't just make it the top level README file which github would
display

------
anovaskulk
Yeah, I've had just about enough of these projects self described as the most
awesome thing since sliced bread. How about we act like adults.

~~~
jjs
That's the best idea in the history of conscious thought!

~~~
bham
<http://www.mentalfloss.com/store/product.php?productid=16277>

------
wrinklz
If this were posted to Reddit, then a quick explanation of what git and vim
are, and why a wrapper is so useful would make sense. But this is Hacker News
for heaven's sake.

------
wsprague
The lack of an explicit point makes me wish I could downvote this.

------
markjuh
Thanks for the link- will try it out!

------
StrawberryFrog
Documentation so ... non-existent.

~~~
mhansen
Didn't you see the 'doc' directory?

~~~
StrawberryFrog
Which completely fails to answer the basics: What is fugitive, what problem
does it solve, and what do I need in order to run it.

I'm getting the impression that it's a plug-in for the vim text editor, but
considering that I had to dig to get that basic lead information, that's
really bad.

